# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  OUTLOOK

## Menelaos Menelaou

Είμαι σε IOS περιβάλλον και τρέχω OUTLOOK .Έχω τρεισ λογαριασμούς. Με το Otenet έχω θέματα. Δεν αναενωνει το send receive. ΜΟνο μπορω να στειλω.Ολα τα settings ειναι σωστα.Αν κανω reboot υπαρχει θεμα να τρεξει. SOS. Αναγκαζομαι να μπιανω στοOTENET TOOLS για να βλεπω τα emails.Ευχαριστω

----------

